# Τα μαγτύγια του #hashtag



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2013)

Μαγτύγια εις άψογον γαλλική, βεβαίως. Και η Οδύσσεια της μετάφρασης μιας λέξης που τιτιβίζεται ασταμάτητα. Στη Γαλλία, λοιπόν, το hashtag...

_C'est officiel: il ne faudra plus dire «hashtag», élu récemment mot de l'année aux États-Unis, mais «mot-dièse». Du moins est-ce le vœu du Journal officiel de la République française. En page 1515 du JO du 23 janvier, il est même donné une définition de ce «mot-dièse»: «Suite signifiante de caractères sans espace commençant par le signe # (dièse), qui signale un sujet d'intérêt et est insérée dans un message par son rédacteur afin d'en faciliter le repérage.» Et, pour le pluriel, est-il souligné, il faudra écrire «des mots-dièse.»

Évidemment, la blogosphère, habituée à user et à abuser des anglicismes, se gausse de ce néologisme. Et le combat initié par le Journal officiel semble perdu d'avance. On se demande s'il ne va pas falloir s'en remettre au «croisillon» de nos amis québécois. _
Από εδώ

Και ένα στα αγγλικά:
_THE French government has caused amusement on the internet by insisting the proper term for “hashtag” in French should be mot-dièse.

Hashtags are words starting with a hash symbol, for example: #hashtag They are used notably by Twitter users to make messages containing certain key terms easily searchable. They have also become a fad, often used for no particular reason on various social media to highlight opinions or states of mind.

Mot-dièse literally means “sharp-word”, as in the musical term. In fact, however, some people have now pointed out, the left-leaning sharp symbol (♯) is not identical to the hash (#) which is technically called un croisillon. What is more people who use it are already familiar with the English term and are unlikely to change.

The recommendation came from the Commission Générale de Terminologie et de Néologisme which aims to suggest more French-looking alternatives to anglicisms.
Previous efforts were trying to get people to say le mercatique instead of marketing, or courriel instead of e-mail.

On its site for the public France Terme it is currently reccomending, along with mot-dièse such terms as la bonne heure for “happy hour”, taxe d’expatriation for “exit tax” and furtivité for “stealth” (in military contexts).
_
Εμείς τι λέμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εμείς τι λέμε;


Τι είναι αυτό; Πρόταση για διαδικασία λεξιπλασίας; Ε, προτείνω να τα λέμε _διέξεις_.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είναι αυτό; Πρόταση για διαδικασία λεξιπλασίας; Ε, προτείνω να τα λέμε _διέξεις_.



 διέξεις;;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

δίεση+λέξεις


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2013)

Δίεση (#) + λέξεις.
Ευκολάκι.

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει προτείνει και το _αριθμόσημο_ (για το hash), αλλά στη Βικιπαίδεια βλέπω ότι έτσι λέμε (και) το ship's number.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής κάποιοι τα λένε χάσταγκ.

Εδιτ. Και η Ματζέντα για το hash χρησιμοποιεί τις λέξεις κατατεμαχισμός και κατακερματισμός. Πχ. hash search = αναζήτηση κατακερματισμού. Και λοιπά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Η δίεξη είναι κάτι σαν διπλή έξη 

Πάντως το σήμα στα ελληνικά το λέμε δίεση, αλλά εμένα δε μου θύμιζε ποτέ δίεση. 
Το αριθμητικό συμβολο # πώς το λέμε;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει προτείνει και το _αριθμόσημο_ (για το hash), αλλά στη Βικιπαίδεια βλέπω ότι έτσι λέμε (και) το ship's number.


Καλησπέρα, nickel, και καλωσήρθες στη Λεξιλογία! Τώρα που μας γνώρισες, επίτρεψέ μας να σου γνωρίσουμε κι εμείς με τη σειρά μας, πέρα απ' τη Βικιπαίδεια, το πανξουτονικό φόρουμ μας: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ου-παραγραφόσημο&p=22021&viewfull=1#post22021!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το αριθμητικό συμβολο # πώς το λέμε;


Στο βιβλίο _Στοιχεία της τυπογραφικής τέχνης_ (σελ. 323 & 338) αποδίδεται «αριθμητικό σήμα»:Το *αριθμητικό σήμα* (octothorp ή numeral sign) προηγείται αριθμού. Είναι αρχαϊκό σύμβολο για τη λίβρα (avoirdupois). Στη χαρτογραφία σημάδευε ένα χωριό (με οκτώ αγροτεμάχια γύρω από την κεντρική πλατεία) εξ ου και η ονομασία του.
[Σ.τ.Μ. Στις τηλεπικοινωνίες ο αγγλικός όρος είναι pound key. Στην Ελλάδα έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος _δίεση _από τη γαλλική ονομασία diese, επειδή μοιάζει με αυτό το μουσικό σύμβολο σχεδιαστικά.]​.
Βέβαια κάθε σχετικός γνωρίζει ότι στη ζαργκόν της τηλεφωνικής και/ή τεχνικής υποστήριξης καλείται *καγκελάκι*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2013)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. Καθώς σιγά σιγά ανακαλύπτω τα παλιότερα νήματα βρίσκω συνεχώς καινούργια ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Μα πού να τα χωρέσει ο νους ενός ανθρώπου όλα αυτά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

Πατήστε το πλήκτρο της δίεσης...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> δίεση+λέξεις


 Σωστόστ! :)



> Καλώς σας βρήκα. Καθώς σιγά σιγά ανακαλύπτω τα παλιότερα νήματα βρίσκω συνεχώς καινούργια ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. Μα πού να τα χωρέσει ο νους ενός ανθρώπου όλα αυτά;


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πατήστε το πλήκτρο της δίεσης...


Μα, Δόκτωρ, κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε τη χρήση τού όρου "δίεση". Απλώς επειδή δεν ξέρουν όλοι από μουσική, το προσωπικό που δίνει οδηγίες τηλεφωνικής υποστήριξης χρησιμοποιεί συχνά και το "καγκελάκι" που είναι πιο παραστατικό. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

Μα δεν αμφισβήτησα το καγκελάκι, ιδιαίτερα στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση που περιγράφεις. :) Ούτε σε τσιτάρισα· ήθελα απλώς να δείξω μια ευρύτατη χρήση του συμβόλου σε μη μουσικό χώρο... Ίσως έπρεπε να είμαι σαφέστερος εκεί· τεσπα, και έτσι είναι ξεκάθαρο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

To pound key το πρωτοάκουσα σε αμερικανικό μόντεμ, παλιά που έστελνες και φαξ απο το μόντεμ σου, και δεν ήξερα τι είναι γιατί οι εδώ ιθαγενείς λένε hash, γιατί υπάρχει και το £.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πατήστε το πλήκτρο της δίεσης...


«...Βγαίνει μια κυρία και μου λέει να πάρω στο Δήλεσι, τι να κάνω;» (actual quote) :-D


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2013)

Η πρόταση των Γάλλων για _mot-dièse_ στο πρότυπο του _mot-clé_ / _keyword_ θα παρέπεμπε κι εμάς σε _λέξη-δίεση_ (κατά το _λέξη-κλειδί_). Θα ήταν ακριβέστερο να πούμε *λέξη με δίεση*. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν περιγράφει λέξη αλλά *ετικέτα μεταδεδομένων* (ή όπως αλλιώς λέμε το _meta tag_ / _metadata tag_). Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ακόμα και _μετα-ετικέτα με δίεση_. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και *διεσολέξη* αν θέλαμε να ξεχάσουμε τις ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις. Αγκαλιάστε ελεύθερα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2013)

Αγκαλιάζουμε ελεύθερα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Στο βιβλίο _Στοιχεία της τυπογραφικής τέχνης_ (σελ. 323 & 338) αποδίδεται «αριθμητικό σήμα»:Το *αριθμητικό σήμα* (octothorp ή numeral sign) προηγείται αριθμού. Είναι αρχαϊκό σύμβολο για τη λίβρα (avoirdupois). Στη χαρτογραφία σημάδευε ένα χωριό (με οκτώ αγροτεμάχια γύρω από την κεντρική πλατεία) εξ ου και η ονομασία του.
> [Σ.τ.Μ. Στις τηλεπικοινωνίες ο αγγλικός όρος είναι pound key. Στην Ελλάδα έχει επικρατήσει ο όρος _δίεση _από τη γαλλική ονομασία diese, επειδή μοιάζει με αυτό το μουσικό σύμβολο σχεδιαστικά.]​.
> Βέβαια κάθε σχετικός γνωρίζει ότι στη ζαργκόν της τηλεφωνικής και/ή τεχνικής υποστήριξης καλείται *καγκελάκι*.



Ο Μήτσος θα το λέει καγκελόσημο ή διεσύμβολο ή διεσηματάκι, ή ό,τι άλλο του φανεί πιο βολικό. ;)
Και το κείμενο που σημαίνεται με αυτό, τουιτερόλεξο, καγκελέξη ή διέσημο (ή διεσημασμένο, όταν ο Μήτσος θα φοράει το κλακ και τα μπακαλιαράκια του). Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα κάνει ή γαργάρα ή ενέσιμο διάλυμα (για τον πόνο των άλλων· ο Μήτσος καθόλου δεν κόπτεται, βρίσκει τρόπο, όταν πρέπει).


----------



## Themis (Jan 26, 2013)

Ένας περαστικός ρωτάει: πού το έχετε ορίσει αυτό το "πανξουτονικό"; Όχι τίποτε άλλο, για να μπορέσει κι αυτός να συμμετάσχει στη λεξιλογική μέθεξη. Ζάζουλα!
Μαγτύγιο η ιδιόλεκτος της Λεξιλογίας, my preshshshiousss!


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ένας περαστικός ρωτάει: πού το έχετε ορίσει αυτό το "πανξουτονικό"; Όχι τίποτε άλλο, για να μπορέσει κι αυτός να συμμετάσχει στη λεξιλογική μέθεξη. Ζάζουλα!
> Μαγτύγιο η ιδιόλεκτος της Λεξιλογίας, my preshshshiousss!


Ένας μονιμάς απαντάει:



nickel said:


> *Groundhog Day* είναι η *Ημέρα της Μαρμότας*, τουτέστιν το αμερικάνικο έθιμο κατά το οποίο κόσμος και λαός μαζεύεται στο Πανξουτόνι (Punxsutawney) της Πενσιλβανίας για να προβλέψουν τον καιρό των προσεχών εβδομάδων ανάλογα με τη συμπεριφορά ενός συμπαθούς ζώου που λέγεται *μαρμότα* (_marmota_ στα λατινικά και _groundhog_ στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά και _marmot_ γενικότερα και _woodchuck_ ειδικότερα στη Βρετανία).



Η ταινία _Μέρα της μαρμότας_ διαδραματίζεται στο Πανξουτόνι. Ο πρωταγωνιστής ζει ξανά και ξανά την ίδια μέρα, με διαφορετικά σενάρια, ανάλογα με τη δική του συμπεριφορά. 

Ο Ζαζ χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _πανξουτονικός_ για την επανάληψη των ίδιων ερωτήσεων και των ίδιων απαντήσεων από μέλη που, παρότι δεν φημίζονται για το μνημονικό τους, δεν κάνουν έναν κόπο να ψάξουν στις σελίδες της Λεξιλογίας. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τα διάφορα ντεζαβού που προκαλούν τα περί πανξουτονικότητας σχόλια.


----------



## Themis (Jan 26, 2013)

Ο περαστικός ευχαριστεί τον μονιμά για την εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση.
Υ.Γ. Αν βρεις θεραπεία για την πανξουτονίτιδα, με ενδιαφέρει.


----------



## Earion (Jan 26, 2013)

Υπέροχη η *διεσολέξη*. Μπράβο Νίκελ, μου έφτιαξες την ημέρα! 

Με την ίδια λογική που το *number key* και το *chiffre-clé* έγιναν *κλειδάριθμος*, έτσι και τα *mot-clé* και *keyword *θα έπρεπε να έχουν γίνει *κλειδόλεξη *και όχι _λέξη-κλειδί_. Και για να βουτήξω πιο βαθιά, η διαβόητη *πόλη-κράτος*, απευθείας μεταφορά του *city-state* και του *cité-état*, θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει *κρατούπολη*. 

Στα υπόψη για προσθήκες στο ήδη υπάρχον νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

Themis said:


> Υ.Γ. Αν βρεις θεραπεία για την πανξουτονίτιδα, με ενδιαφέρει.



Εχ... χμ... θα... θα πρότεινα καταρχάς τις συχνότερες επισκέψεις, και μάλιστα αρχικά σε μεγάλες δόσεις μέχρι να καταπολεμηθεί ο ιός, αλλά δυστυχώς το γεγονός ότι η ασθένεια πλήττει και τις παλιοσειρές υποσκάπτει την προσπάθειά μου.
Anywho, you've got the message. I guess...;)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ο περαστικός ευχαριστεί τον μονιμά για την εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση.
> Υ.Γ. Αν βρεις θεραπεία για την πανξουτονίτιδα, με ενδιαφέρει.



Ευτυχώς που βρέθηκε κι ένας καλός άνθρωπος να ρωτήσει, να μάθουμε κι εμείς που λέγαμε «δεν μπορεί, για να μη ρωτάει κανείς το ξέρουν όλοι» :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

Έτσι όπως πάτε όμως θα μου βγει το όνομα πως είμαι κακός... :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Έτσι όπως πάτε όμως θα μου βγει το όνομα πως είμαι κακός... :devil:


Ε, όχι και *θα *:twit:


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ευτυχώς που βρέθηκε κι ένας καλός άνθρωπος να ρωτήσει, να μάθουμε κι εμείς που λέγαμε «δεν μπορεί, για να μη ρωτάει κανείς το ξέρουν όλοι» :)



Πέστο ρε Παλ!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2013)

Και γιατί δεν ρωτάγατε; Δαγκώνει κανείς εδώ μέσα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και γιατί δεν ρωτάγατε; Δαγκώνει κανείς εδώ μέσα;


Από τα μαγτύγια του hashtag, στα μαστίγια του lashtag!


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Έτσι όπως πάτε όμως θα μου βγει το όνομα πως είμαι κακός... :devil:


Άσε, Ζαζ, τουλάχιστον κι εσύ (ο πρώτος διδάξας του πανξεπιτονισμού) κι εγώ (ο πανξατονικός· *φονιτικί *μεταγραφί) έχουμε ακόμα τα ματάκια μας (κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από τέσσερα ο καθείς), οπότε χαλάλι τ' όνομα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2013)

_Πάτα λέξη - δίεση!_ (σχετικό στον skai.gr)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2013)

The 7 Types of Hashtag Abusers


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είναι αυτό; Πρόταση για διαδικασία λεξιπλασίας; Ε, προτείνω να τα λέμε _διέξεις_.



Έχω κι άλλη μάταιη λεξιπλαστική πρόταση: να τα λέμε _καγκελέτες_ (από κάγκελο + ετικέτα)


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2014)

Μπούλζαϊ Δόκτορα!


----------

